# catching flounder



## Eugene Grewats (Dec 15, 2003)

Where can I catch Flounder in 
Brevard Co. other than Jetty Park
and Sibastian Inlet?


----------



## mblanken (Nov 4, 2003)

I haven't been there this year, but Cocoa Beach Pier is ok sometimes. The biggest ones (which are pretty rare) I've seen come out of there run around 4 or 5 lbs, but 2-3 pounders are pretty common when they're hitting. 

The damnest thing is that you never really know how the flounder fishing will be there. It varies with water clarity, with calmer and clearer being MUCH better since flounder are sight-feeders. Jigs will work earlier in the year, but this time of year, I'd go with live mullet or greenies/pilchards/whitebait/scaled sardines...or whatever YOU call these baitfish. Bounce them around the pilings of the pier and under it or just drop it and let them swim around. 

Sometimes they're in deeper water and sometimes they're in surf, so you kinda have to look around, but high tide seems to be best. 

And if you catch some, let me know!


----------



## Orange (Mar 12, 2003)

People catch flounder all through the Port Canaveral area. Other than Jetty Park, you have good foot access at Ports End Park (I think that's what it's called). There's a boat ramp and park there will free public access. It's on the south side of the port, just before you reach the locks. You get there by turning into Port Canaveral off of 528, just like you're heading towards Jetty Park except you make an immediate left and follow the road until it deadends.

I've fished there a couple of times but never caught anything. I haven't committed too many hours there so maybe that's why. As a matter of fact, I've never seen a fish caught there, but people have told me there are flounder there.


----------



## mblanken (Nov 4, 2003)

Question for you Eugene...

Why don't you want to fish Jetty Park or Sebastian for flounder? Just looking for some new scenery? If you really want to catch flounder (and you don't have a boat), both of these places are probably your best bet as far as I know.

And Orange is right RE: Ports End Park...I've seen one decent flounder caught there during my lifetime total of about 20 hours fishing there. Sometimes you'll pull in a few undersized ones, but usually nothing. We stop there sometimes to catch pinfish for bait or when I have a little kid with me that wants to catch ANYTHING no matter how small...sometimes you see the old folks filling coolers there with 6 and 7 inch pinfish if they're really hittin'. Cleaning those is TOO MUCH WORK FOR ME! 

Also on the west side of the port, some folks fish the sandbar on the north bank across from Ports End Park, too. You have to take the Cape Canaveral Air Force Station/Cruise ship terminal exit to get over there, and the port authority will run you off of the east side of the bridge if you fish too close to the cruise ship property there. They don't seem to mind you on the west side though...usually a couple of people there every afternoon, but I don't see them catching much either. However, I guess if they weren't catching anything ever, they wouldn't be there every afternoon.

Anyway, might be worth a try if you're just bored with Jetty Park and Sebastian, though.


----------

